# stuck on zoom in



## rainbowrider (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi,

Are you able to offer me any help?

my one year old son was playing with the computer, and he has done something which i cannot undo,

My mac screen is zoomed in, and moves around as i move the mouse.

I cant seem to undo it.

I have tried:
-restarting computer
-restarting monitor
-new keyboard
-new mouse
-holding down the shift key while scrolling

I am on a mini mac running OSX 10.4.6

ANY IDEAS WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2007)

It's holding down the ctrl-key while scrolling.


----------



## rainbowrider (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry, when i said shift key i meant control key... i have tried holding that down while scrolling, it doesn't do anything, its like its stuck on the zoomed in mode.
thats why i tried changing keyboards and mouse incase either were stuck.
do you have any other ideas?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Apr 13, 2007)

rainbowrider said:


> sorry, when i said shift key i meant control key... i have tried holding that down while scrolling, it doesn't do anything, its like its stuck on the zoomed in mode.
> thats why i tried changing keyboards and mouse incase either were stuck.
> do you have any other ideas?




Check the preferences as it will be such a setting. I expect it to be 'universal access' or  'keyboard & mouse'. This is a tool for disabled users.


Also what resolution are you in. If a low one, increase to 1024x768. Also it i possible to have a different setting voor the desktop and the display. If the desktop is larger, scrolling is the only way to see them complete desktop on your display, but in general this only is used on low resolutions.



Good luck, Kees


----------



## rainbowrider (Apr 13, 2007)

Kees Buijs you're a legend.

It was in universal access, zoom was turned on.

thank you, thank you, thank you... I was getting sea sick.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Apr 13, 2007)

rainbowrider said:


> Kees Buijs you're a legend.
> 
> It was in universal access, zoom was turned on.
> 
> thank you, thank you, thank you... I was getting sea sick.




So friday the 13th is not a bad day for everyone. Maybe create a special account for the 1 year old, you he does not mess up your settings.


Good luck, kees


----------

